
Ask HN: How to focus if attention in a programming project lasts for one day? - kinzebret
When I start to implement a new Idea or work with something interesting new, I am working intensively for round about 1 day. Then I get distracted or disappointed and start something new. Over the years I become good at programming, because working with thousands of different things. But this comes also with depression and similar bad feelings. How to focus in the future and how to escape this cycle?
======
eekay
Focus on creating value and leave everything out of your todo list that
doesn't add up to that.

I wrote an article on how I went from idea to app store submission in < 30
hours by doing just that: [https://medium.com/shipharder/how-i-shipped-my-1st-
product-i...](https://medium.com/shipharder/how-i-shipped-my-1st-product-
in-2020-by-focussing-on-value-first-8161ebc912f6)

It calls out actionable examples of how I kept focussed. If you can manage to
built the core in a short amount of time, you will keep feeling that progress
and get going

